# Refranes solo para gente Culta



## Chico3001 (Feb 24, 2009)

El que necesite ver la traducción entre paréntesis, es que no entendió nada, es decir, es INCULTO 


*Más vale plumífero volador en fosa metacarpiana, que segunda potencia de diez pululando por el espacio. *
(Más vale pájaro en mano, que cien volando) 

*Crustáceo Decápodo que pierde su estado de vigilia, es arrastrado por el ímpetu marino. *
(Camarón que se duerme, se lo lleva la corriente) 

*Relátame con quién deambulas y te manifestaré tu idiosincrasia. *
(Dime con quién andas y te diré quién eres) 

*A perturbación ciclónica en el seno ambiental, rostro jocundo. *
(Al mal tiempo, buena cara) 

*H2O que no has de ingurgitar, permítele que discurra por su cauce. *
(Agua que no has de beber, déjala correr) 

*Ocúpate de la alimentación de las aves córvidas y estas te extirparán las estructuras de las fosas orbitarias que perciben los estímulos visuales. *
(Cría cuervos y te sacaran los ojos) 

*El globo oftálmico del poseedor torna obeso el bruto vacuno.* 
(El ojo del amo, engorda el ganado) 

*Quien a ubérrima conífera se adosa, óptima umbría le entolda. *
(El que a buen árbol se arrima, buena sombra le cobija) 

*A equino objeto de un obsequio, no se le aquilatan las piezas odontoblásticas. *
(A caballo regalado, no se le mira los dientes) 

*El rumiante cérvido propende al accidente orográfico. *
(La cabra tira al monte) 

*Las exequias con candel son más tolerables. *
(Las penas con pan son menos) 

*No existe adversidad que por sinecura no se trueque. *
(No hay mal, que por bien no venga) 

*La ausencia absoluta de percepción visual torna insensible al órgano cardíaco. *
(Ojos que no ven, corazón que no siente)

*Al andar maltrecho aplicarle premura. *
(Al mal paso, darle prisa) 

*Cavidad gástrica satisfecha............Víscera cardíaca eufórica.... *
(Barriga llena, corazón contento) 

*Existe un felino en cautiverio. *
(Aquí hay gato encerrado)  

(este si esta pa muy cultos !)
*El que embriológicamente es traído al mundo con el diámetro anteroposterior de la cavidad abdominal aumentado, no logrará reducir su contenido visceral por más intentos forzados     extrínsecos de reforzar dicha pared en su infancia. *
(El que nace barrigón, ni aunque lo fajen de chiquito).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 24, 2009)

Interesante forma de parafrasear los refranes....

Ahora, lo siguiente: Han visto que los refranes siempre tienen dos partes? Por ejemplo "Al que madruga (1º parte), Dios lo ayuda (2º parte)".

Bueno, fíjense que sucede si al final de la primera parte le agregan la expresió "*por delante*", y al final de la segunda parte le agregan "*por atrás*".

En el ejemplo anterior "Al que madruga por delante, Dios lo ayuda por atrás".   

Haganlo con cualquier refrán y van a ver que divertido resulta!

PD: Es tarde y se me salió la ficha.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Pues me parece una frikez del 15, los refranes se mantienen desde haze 600 años precisamente por su simpleza, que conste que he entendido casi todos menos los refranes que no estan expuestos de la forma que conocia.


----------



## arubaro22 (Feb 26, 2009)

ezavalla no lo tomes a mal pero creo que te zarpaste.

saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 26, 2009)

arubaro22 dijo:
			
		

> ezavalla no lo tomes a mal pero creo que te zarpaste.
> 
> saludos



Sep...me zarpe un poco...pero no dije nada "ofensivo". La interpretación del resultado queda a cuenta de cada uno.

Saludos!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> arubaro22 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faltaria mas que la gente se ofendiera por lo que pudiese pensar en vez de por lo que diga uno...


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 26, 2009)

Hola.
El 1ero no lo entendí, pero el resto sólo lo deduje (es decir no lo entedí, pero lo adiviné) con facilidad, esto quiere decir que de "*culto no tengo, ni los zapatos*"

Ha sido bastante intersante Chico3001.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Pues me parece una frikez del 15, los refranes se mantienen desde haze 600 años precisamente por su simpleza, que conste que he entendido casi todos menos los refranes que no estan expuestos de la forma que conocia.




 Si lo se... solo un verdadero Friki, o un doctor House diria tales refranes... pero es interesante verlos desde otro punto de vista.... al igual que como dice ezavalla


----------



## soschorni (Feb 26, 2009)

esta muy bueno
parece esas reuniones con amigos que no se sabe de que hablar y sale cualquier tema.. jaja
estan muy buenos, los pensaste vos?


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 26, 2009)

Nope... alguien me los mando... soy sarcastico pero tengo mis limites...


----------



## soschorni (Feb 26, 2009)

jajaja, si decias que los hiciste vos, me arrodillaba a tus pies, tanto ingenio y tanto tiempo libre (por no decir cuanto tiempo al pedo) que se necesita la verdad que supera mis limites


----------



## juanma (Mar 4, 2009)

Estos no son exactamente refranes, pero los dejo igual.

*Máximas filosóficas*
-Si no eres parte de la solucion eres parte del problema.
-Errar es humano, pero echarle la culpa al otro es mas humano todavia.
- Lo importante no es saber, sino tener el telefono del que sabe.
- Yo no sufro de locura... La disfruto a cada minuto.
- Es bueno dejar el trago, lo malo es no acordarse donde.
- La inteligencia me persigue, pero yo soy mas rapido.
- Huye de las tentaciones... Despacio, para que puedan alcanzarte.
-La verdad absoluta no existe y esto es absolutamente cierto.
- Ningun tonto se queja de serlo. No les debe ir tan mal.
- Estudiar es desconfiar de la inteligencia del compañero de al lado.
-Pez que lucha contra la corriente, muere electrocutado.
-Todo tiempo pasado fue anterior.
-Tener la conciencia limpia es sintoma de mala memoria.
-El que nace pobre y feo, tiene grandes posibilidades de que al crecer se le desarrollen ambas condiciones.
-Los honestos son inadaptados sociales.
-La esclavitud no se abolió, se cambió a 8 hs. diarias. Si la montaña viene hacia ti... -Corre! es un derrumbe.
-No soy un completo inutil... Por lo menos sirvo de mal ejemplo.

*Frases chistosas*
!Basta de humor negro! (Ku Klux Klan)
Mi novia es una perra. (Pluto)
Aquí el que no corre, vuela. (Un terrorista)
No veo un pito. (Una monja)
!Eres la única mujer de mi vida! (Adán)
Estoy encinta. (Scotch)
¡Se me estropeó el despertador! (La Bella Durmiente)
Es mejor dar que recibir (Un boxeador)
Mi madre es una arrastrada. (Una culebra)
Tengo el corazon de piedra... (Una estatua)
La leche engorda. (Una embarazada)
Tengo nervios de acero. (Robocop)
El coche nunca reemplazara al caballo. (La yegua)
La mano viene movida. (Parkinson)
Mi padre es un un buen físico. (Albert Einstein)
Nunca pude estudiar derecho. (Jorobado de Notre Dame)
A mi lo quado a la línea blanca (Diego A.Maradona)
No a la donación de órganose me revienta son los camiones. (Un sapo)
Siempre quise ser el primero. (Juan Pablo II)
Basta ya de hechos... quere viejo verde. (El Increíble Hulk)
Mama, lo se todo! (El Pequeño Larousse Ilustrado)
Nuestra madre es una loba. (Rómulo y Remo)
Mi esposa tiene relativamentemos promesas! (Los pobres y excluidos)
Tengo todos mis hijos de apellido distinto (Jorge Distinto)
Hemos batido a la competencia. (Moulinex)
No a los golpes, si a los porrazos. (Bob Marley)
Mi novio es una bestia. (La Bella)
Mi mama es una rata (Mickey)
Estoy hecha una vaca. (Un toro gay)
Estoy hecho pedazos (Frankestein)
En casa nos llevamos a las patadas. (Kung Fu)
Me gusta la humanidad. (Un caníbal)
Al fin solos. (El Llanero Solitario)
El que llegue primero es un feto. (Los espermatozoides)
No veo la hora de irme. (Un ciego)

*Grafitis*
Las ideas no se matan, se copian
Gracias a Dios soy ateo
El tercer mundo se muere de hambre mientras que el primero y el segundo por el colesterol
El alcohol te mata lentamente, no importa, tengo tiempo
Abajo las drogas Firma: Los del sótano
Los jefes son como las nubes, cuando se van se el día se pone lindo
Pez que lucha contra la corriente, muere electrocutado

*Felicidades!*
Las vírgenes tienen muchas navidades pero ninguna noche buena.

*Frases*
* Hubiera preferido que me educaran sexualmente, a que me enseñaran los logaritmos, porque de los logaritmos hago tan poco uso...
* Si la revolución es el orgasmo de los pueblos entonces somos el pueblo de nunca acabar.
* La única prueba de que los psicoanalistas están más cuerdos que sus pacientes es que ellos son los que cobran.
* No votes, tu voto es su coartada.
* El congreso sirve para algo. Firma: Las palomas.
* Lo mío no es complejo, es calentura. Firma: Edipo.
* Las leyes son como las salchichas. Mejor no ver cómo fueron hechas.
* Volveré y seré remeras. Firma: El Che Guevara.
* Argentina dentro de poco va a ser un paraíso, vamos a andar todos en bolas. Pintada en un muro de Buenos Aires.
* Este país es crisol de razas, aquí se funde cualquiera. Pintada en el baño de un bar.
* La mentira tiene patas cortas, pero en Argentina usa zancos.
* La tierra es para quien la trabaja. La cosecha no.
* La justicia argentina anda sobre ruedas, o sea que aparte de ciega, es paralítica.
* El neurótico construye castillos en el aire, el sicótico los habita y el psicoanalista cobra el alquiler.
* En Argentina no faltan cloacas: ¡¡¡Sobran cagadas!

*Chistontos*
José come todo comprado y Alfredo Casero.
Peugeot hecha humo y Renault Fuego.
Bush derriba ciudades y Enrique Iglesias.
John mira HBO y Michael Fox.
El pato Donald arregla teclados y Mickey Mouse.
Rodrigo desayuna con facturas y Perez Conpan.
Matias tiene el pelo liso y Hernan Crespo.
La señora se queja de los aros y El Señor de los Anillos.
Pedro cargo gas aca y Antonio Gas alla.
Daniela dio un paso y Cecilia Do pazo.
Richard hace piruetas y Bruce Willis.
A Tito le encanta comer nueces y a Cacho Castaña.
Los demonios obedecen ordenes de John y los Angeles de Charlie.
John compro crayones Silvapen y Bon Jovi.
Jennifer adora New York y Withney Houston.
Julio come fideos del plato y Oscar de la Hoya.
Chacho esta muy gordo y el Chelo Delgado.
A Paul le encanta Tinelli y a Bob Marley.
Sebastián se cree autopista y Rolo Puente.
Eduardo tiene una bicicleta Mussetta y Carlos Bianchi.
Martín tiene barba negra y Georgina Barbarosa.
German compro Dogui y Hugo Gatti.
Pradon caza pitos y Eleonora Casano.
Marquitos Dipalma rompio el motor y Eliseo Subiela.
Superman come mentoplus y el Increible Hall


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 4, 2009)

muy buenos....


----------



## gatomambo (Mar 4, 2009)

¿se aceptan traducciones?

I supous come worry in trees teas (...hay sapos que mueren tristes)

...bueno viejo, por algo uno se dedicó a la electrónica ¿no...?.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 4, 2009)

jajaja, cheee, que se fumaron?


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 4, 2009)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:
			
		

> jajaja, cheee, que se fumaron?



Ni idea... pero dile no a las drogas... somos muchos y hay muy poca...


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 4, 2009)

jajajja, daaaale no masss


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 5, 2009)

Que buenos refranes, máximas, frases y hasta grafitis, ideales para relajarse y olvidarse de una semana tan pesada.

Saludos.


----------



## jaime07 (Mar 5, 2009)

Muy bueno eh, felicitaciones


----------



## gisandrz (Mar 5, 2009)

Excelentes aportes de los foristas, muy bueno para olvidarse un poquito de cables y transistores, jajaja, Buena por esa.


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 31, 2015)

*Acudirás a mi mansión, con el equino exhausto.*

_Ya vas a caer con el caballo cansado._

*Cuando llegue la punición de Febo, notarás la ausencia de la atenuación que mi cercanía te proporcionaba.*

_Cuando te castigue el Sol, mi sombra te va a hacer falta._

*Aunque derrotes a Helios en el hacerte presente.

El llegará siempre"cuando crea conveniente".*
_
No por mucho madrugar, amanece más temprano._

*Los 2 últimos, de mi alpedismo, para vuestro disfrute*.(y al final, en rima).


----------



## yosimiro (May 18, 2016)

Tiene mayor poder de tracción, un filamento capilar de procedencia pudenda,
que una pareja de ungulados artiodáctilos, creados selectivamente para tal fín.
















tira más un pelo de...

que una yunta de bueyes


----------



## asherar (Jul 17, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> Tiene mayor poder de tracción, un filamento capilar de procedencia pudenda,
> que una pareja de ungulados artiodáctilos, creados selectivamente para tal fín.
> 
> 
> ...



Este es atribuido a un conocido prócer argentino; concretamente al creador del sistema educativo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 17, 2016)

¿ Menem ? ______________________________________


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 18, 2016)

Este se me acaba de ocurrir.(Vaya uno a saber por qué)

*Que tu situación climática, sea de un grado ligeramente superior al de la neblina.*

Que te garue finito.


----------

